# Fisher plow problems...



## ff115 (Jan 24, 2010)

I have a 8" Fisher HD plow MM1. Using the controls it will raise; hesitates in dropping and won't angle left or right but, the motor turns when I try angling but no movement... Fluid is new and @ is filled to the normal level. Does anybody know what is causing this?!?! Thanks!!!


----------



## atkinsrt (Jan 24, 2010)

ground wire either at solinoids or under the hood from the solinoid harness is making a poor connection


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

bad connection at the grill connector 9 pin. have someone run it and move the connector around.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Did you replace the filter when you refreshed your hydro fluid? Did you in fact only refresh your hydro fluid due to this issue?

Definitely try the connector trick as nolead suggested. Very common issue.


----------

